# Best software reverb under $250



## choc0thrax (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been wanting Waves IR1 for a while but it's kind of a lot of money just for reverb. What would you think is best for at most $250.00? Is IR1 worth saving for?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2005)

Prestine Space by Voxengo. $130 bucks. Nothing beats it imo, not even Waves. But maybe the Wizoo and Gigapulse beat it, but it's a close call.

Anyhoo, worth having imo. Also the Wizoo ones sound very good too and one of them isn't too expensive. I'm going to try out the demos soon.

Jose


----------



## Ed (Oct 31, 2005)

Rayt Space ?30 I think. you cant have a free email address or it woint allow you to buy it :?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 31, 2005)

I am playing around with the pristine space demo and I have to admit I have no idea what i'm doing. 8)


----------



## Niah (Oct 31, 2005)

Pristine is very good, what annoys is the delay :evil:


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2005)

There's delay in Prestine Space? :? 

Rayspace rocks too. Forgot to mention it. And, it only looks like it's getting better as time goes on.

Jose


----------



## Ed (Oct 31, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Rayspace rocks too. Forgot to mention it. And, it only looks like it's getting better as time goes on.



It wont let me buy it at the moment :(


----------



## Niah (Oct 31, 2005)

josejherring said:


> There's delay in Prestine Space? :?
> 
> Rayspace rocks too. Forgot to mention it. And, it only looks like it's getting better as time goes on.
> 
> Jose



If you are only applying it to strings, brass, woodwinds etc you probably won't notice it. But if you have to use it on a perc part, oh boy...


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2005)

Ed said:


> josejherring said:
> 
> 
> > Rayspace rocks too. Forgot to mention it. And, it only looks like it's getting better as time goes on.
> ...



Open a free yahoo account. I think I bought it through that. But it won't take like hotmail or anything like that.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 31, 2005)

I remember years ago when I went to sign up to NS it wouldn't allow me with my hotmail account so I got some crappy account at Mail.com


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 1, 2005)

i won't even start to freak out, but i really love rayspace :lol: 

for 30 pounds you can't get a better room simulation software which sounds quite realistic.

the cool thing is you just place your soundsource into the room and adjust it a little: dry/wet and the wall damping

then you should get some amazing results.
i just use the orchestral hall preset of my lexicon and rayspace for room for my orchestral stuff in the moment and i think it really sounds cool for me.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 1, 2005)

Niah said:


> Pristine is very good, what annoys is the delay :evil:



I run 2 PS instances in my pretty plugin-crowded DAW mixer, plus a remote Pristine Space (via FX Teleport). Never noticed any delay problems related to PS.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2005)

Niah said:


> Pristine is very good, what annoys is the delay :evil:



Niah, I just remembered that Pristine Space is a zero latency plug. Try adjusting the latency on it. I don't think that you should be getting any noticable latency unless you have it set rather high.

Jose


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 1, 2005)

Commercial break:

For under 250 bucks, Pristine Space with my Samplicity Vol. 1 library is an excellent combination. You get the sound of the TC Electronics System 6000 for only 79 euros, plus the cost of PS.

I like my own impulses more than the expensive ones from Ernest Cholakis, which I also own.


----------



## Ed (Nov 1, 2005)

BTW Peter, I dont know if your revebs are good for me becuase your demos are all way too wet! I cant tell if its a nice warm reverb that will make me go "oh man I love this this is so cool"

Ed


----------



## Niah (Nov 1, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > Pristine is very good, what annoys is the delay :evil:
> ...



Okey thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed said:


> BTW Peter, I dont know if your revebs are good for me becuase your demos are all way too wet! I cant tell if its a nice warm reverb that will make me go "oh man I love this this is so cool"
> 
> Ed



Try the free demo impulses, or contact me by PM or mail. I can send you an IR set that might be appropriate for your requirements.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed said:


> BTW Peter, I dont know if your revebs are good for me becuase your demos are all way too wet! I cant tell if its a nice warm reverb that will make me go "oh man I love this this is so cool"
> 
> Ed



Yes Peter. Pehaps you could let us know a little about how to work with your presets. I've used the free ones and for me it goes from way to wet to hardly noticable. I can't find that balance so I usually just end up using something else. 

I love the sound of them but I don't have the nack of using them. To me it may be a problem of the T6000. Very lush but also very light sounding.

Jose


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 1, 2005)

You could wait for the PC/Intel version of Altiverb 6 which is in development I believe. 

Altiverb rules. It has the best collection of factory IRs by far and they are adding free new ones every few weeks. Since version 5, editing is far more powerful than the Waves IR1, you can do massive edits and they still sound 100% convincing. You can also use Peter's IRs!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> You could wait for the PC/Intel version of Altiverb 6 which is in development I believe.
> 
> Altiverb rules. It has the best collection of factory IRs by far and they are adding free new ones every few weeks. Since version 5, editing is far more powerful than the Waves IR1, you can do massive edits and they still sound 100% convincing. You can also use Peter's IRs!




Altiverb for the PC! hot damn.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 1, 2005)

How far off do you think Altiverb for the PC is? And it sounds like it will be expensive.


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 1, 2005)

They just say they are working on it but I would imagine it will tie in with the release of Intel Macs next summer. 

Altiverb is around $500 I think so it's a bit over budget. Worth every penny though.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 1, 2005)

I think these 2 are the best non-IR reverbs out there.
Arts Acoustic Reverb here...http://www.artsacoustic.com/

And the Silverspike R2...here...http://www.silverspike.com/?Products:R2

Both are superb and very reasonably priced.
Personal taste of course.
Cheers,
Jamie 8)


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2005)

another vote for pristine space. I use the light version, actually discontinued, and I find very effective.

Luca


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2005)

lux said:


> another vote for pristine space. I use the light version, actually discontinued, and I find very effective.
> 
> Luca



I use the light version too. Does anybody know if there is an advantage in using the full version? I thought that two chanels would be enough but now I'm finding IR's with 4 or 5 different perspectives and I'm wondering if we're suppose apply them in a chain or something. :? 

Jose


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 2, 2005)

Jose, check your PM :wink: 

For stereo-to-stereo you need 4 channels.

In my opinion this sounds so much more spacier than mono-to-stereo.

For the latter, you have to send a narrowed input, otherwise laterally placed instruments only get ambiance at their very location...

Stereo-to-stereo uses two IR's.

Sorry for the bad English, bit in a hurry.

Cheers


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> Jose, check your PM :wink:
> 
> For stereo-to-stereo you need 4 channels.
> 
> ...



Is there a way to do this through bussing an instrument through 2 instances of Prestine space lite?

Jose


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 2, 2005)

I think that's possible, but it will require some fiddling with the send configuration:
the L channel of your instrument should be input to PS 1 as a mono, (centered) signal and the R channel of your instrument should be input to PS 2, also as a mono signal. PS 1 should have the "L" IR loaded and PS 2 the "R" IR, for the same preset.
I don't know if this may lead to noticeable latency differences... I assume that the timing/syncing with the normal Pristine Space will be better.


----------



## hv (Nov 3, 2005)

I use the L-R dual impulse approach described by Peter myself for wide multi-source instruments like a piano or a stereo mic'd ensemble and it works quite well. If I add a point-sourced vocal, I use a 3rd impulse and instance just for that. The Voxengo stuff is quite good... I use their deconvolver for capturing my own impulses but I move them to GS3 because I like its user interface.

Howard


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 3, 2005)

FYI:

Check this new topic:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2218


----------



## bugs (Nov 15, 2005)

Another vote for:

Algorithmic - Arts Acoustic

Convoltution - Pristine Space


----------



## Chris Hein (Nov 20, 2005)

This is a nice one:

http://www.smartelectronix.com/~magnus/

and you decide what its costs.

Chris Hein


----------

